# How much cat food should i give my hedgehog?



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

I recently (just now) got my hedgie Blue Buffalo Wilderness (chicken flavor) cat food, I have 1 problem though. How much should I feed him, i was and still am feeding him Exotic Nutrition Hedgehog diet because thats what he was on when I got him, he wasn't eating it so i got this (i already solved that issue), I here its about .3-.6 oz, but how much is that? Is it like a 1/2 cup measuring cup or like 12 of the pellets? Please reply


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

First, make sure you slowly transition from one food to the other. It should be a process taking at least 2 weeks, if not 3-4. Make sure you're always free feeding kibble. For most hedgies, this means about 2 tablespoons of food per day. It can vary, however, so just make sure there is always a little food left over every day. This makes sure your hedgie is always getting enough food.


----------



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

2 tablespoons of dry food


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Observe your hog's daily activity and feed accordingly.
I usually feed mine to their heart's content during early mornings (2 of my past hedgies could finish 3/4 cup of kibble on a single serving) then just give treats when they wake up during the evening that way they won't turn pudgy


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They need to have food available to them at all times. Two tablespoons may be enough but it may not. They should have a bit of food left over when you go to feed them the next time.


----------

